# Men Are More Visual Really?



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Isn't this another *lie* or *excuse* to *justify our bad behavior*, or to keep the *sexes seperated?*  

Men are more *visual*. What does it *mean *anyway? Is it proven by *psychology*? Yes, I am more *visual*, I am a photographer/artist, I *have* to be  So it *generally means *most *men* get *easily aroused* by *anything*, magazines/pictures, video's, phone talks, other *distant things*, it don't take much. Most *women *say those things are *turn-offs *and they *need *something more *romantic*. They cannot 'picture' themselves getting excited by a *picture *or *pornography*. Nowadays though, there are *almost as much* 'eyecandy' magazines and *female porn addicts *as men. So *personally *I say this 'men are more visual'theory is *nonsense *anymore. 

*What are your great thoughts on this?*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it has been proven, but there are always generalizations for both sexes that aren't true for everyone. I would say that I'm definitely more visual. Usually the first thing I notice about any girl is their face, hair, eyes, body, stuff like that. But I do consider personality as well. It's just that my focus tends to gravitate towards the visual part of women.

Everybody is different, but sometimes generalizations do come true for most people.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Women go out shopping for clothes and buying make up and calling each other pretty and posting 43672472724 pictures on Facebook of each other looking there best and still calling each other pretty.

I would say women are more visual.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I think it depends on the individual~
We all perceive things differently.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

It doesn't make sense to me because it makes it sound like females don't care about looks which is obviously not true since there are tons of shallow chicks out there and most women (not guys) seem to be way more into how stuff looks such as clothing, decorations, or wanting a hot ripped Mr. model(not all of them, but still), so how are they less visual.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

It may be somewhat true. But I don't think guys should use it as an excuse for certain types of behaviour. For example, there is a difference between looking and staring, or leering.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think anyone should be using it as an excuse for bad behaviour however watching porn does not make you visual on it's own. There is a lot of research that shows when it comes to the sexual side of things men are more visual. It will vary by individual but different areas of the brain in men and women are stimulated when each gender is aroused. It is a bit more complex than that though and simply dividing by visual and completly non visual doesn't work. I do not find body parts arousing personally though I have an opionion on what I find visually attractive I 
could not be romantically or sexually attracted to someone who I had not heard speaking and seen more of their personality (fictional or otherwise) I am sure this may have more to do with my sexuality in general though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lynvana said:


> I think it depends on the individual~
> We all perceive things differently.


 wise words


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think anyone should be using it as an excuse for bad behaviour however watching porn does not make you visual on it's own. There is a lot of research that shows when it comes to the sexual side of things men are more visual. It will vary by individual but different areas of the brain in men and women are stimulated when each gender is aroused. It is a bit more complex than that though and simply dividing by visual and completly non visual doesn't work. I do not find body parts arousing personally though I have an opionion on what I find visually attractive I
> could not be romantically or sexually attracted to someone who I had not heard speaking and seen more of their personality (fictional or otherwise) I am sure this may have more to do with my sexuality in general though.


Well said. But the media again does make it sound like there is a clear seperation and that being more visual is a men versus women thing. Just like women are thought to be more romantic because they simply experience love differently. I do think more women are more romantic since they tend to complain a lot about man's lack of romance


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yawn.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am a slave of the beauty. Men and women rarely can impress me because people are "ugly" creatures. I love pretty things and I am more visual than men. Flowers, animals, landscapes etc. are better than peeps.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, men are somewhat more visual, and on top of that their sex drive is usually higher. That's why many(most?) men are looking for superficial sex with a pretty girl on night outs. Girls also know they are being judged based off their appearance a great deal - that's why they put on makeup, wax themselves, shave their legs/armpits, and wear pushup bras as well as tight or revealing clothing. Not to mention they kill their feet in uncomfortable high-heels just to look prettier.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

Men are indeed somewhat more visual, but that doesn't mean the other stimuli don't count.
Studies have indicated that women moan during sex to make the partner orgasm faster. And I have to admit, it does turn me on when my girlfriend moans.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

It has been shown that men have a higher spatial intelligence than women, on average. I don't think it means they're more visual though. I think people in general tend to find the female form more visually appealing than the male form.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Women don't get excited by porn!?


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Women don't get excited by porn!?


They do. But often women have said they think porn is not romantic enough and cold. I understand what they mean. There is a difference between making intimate love with your partner than watching someone else do it in a rough manner. It can be repulsive in a voyeuristic sense.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Baby just pop some more of that bubble wrap.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Baby just pop some more of that bubble wrap.


aw you must be one of those auditory types, whose aroused auditorily. i've heard of those. well if you want to hear me squeal you KNOW what to do.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

enfield said:


> aw you must be one of those auditory types, whose aroused auditorily. i've heard of those. well if you want to hear me squeal you KNOW what to do.


Sizzling bacon gets me hard.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Sizzling bacon gets me hard.


what if i meow


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

enfield said:


> what if i meow


woof!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Women don't get excited by porn!?


I don't even want to watch it... :/
Apparently everyone else at my highschool does though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Women don't get excited by porn!?





Lynvana said:


> I don't even want to watch it... :/
> Apparently everyone else at my highschool does though.


I always thought that women don't watch it, but now I'm not so sure. I'm guessing a lot more women watch it that will admit to it. :b


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

arnie said:


> I always thought that women don't watch it, but now I'm not so sure. I'm guessing a lot more women watch it that will admit to it. :b


Not really lol
A lot of women are into porn just like men. There's only a few who aren't into it. One of my male friends got introduced to porn more by his ex gf. Now he watches it all the time.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I think it is kind of worrying that kids today already get in touch with porn at a very young age. Because of the internet. And they develop a very weird image of the way seks is suppose to be and of women. Porn addiction changes your idea of women totally. Sometimes your view goes from 'normal women' tot seeing all women as *****es and walking seks objects. Why not just teach them biology at school, and put a webfilter on the internet until they are old enough to make their own choices?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sacrieur said:


> Sizzling bacon gets me hard.


Wow, I thought I was the only one! <3

haha


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

women are just as visual, we wouldnt be shopaholics if we werent


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

My relationship kinda follows this pattern. She's more into her thoughts and I'm more visual. Of course visual plays a part for her but not as much

But just because that's the case for us wouldn't mean I lump all guys and girls into those categories


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

it depends on the person really.im less "visual" than most of the girls I date (or schtoik for that matter), and I usually grow tired of them quicker because I feel their not "romantic" enough, meaning they aren't as supportive or passionate as me. but im kind of a sensitive kid(ya know a poosie) so what can I say lol


NOTE: as for which gender is more visual, magic mike made almost 200 million at the box office whereas showgirls only made about 40 mil(think about that people lol) although I saw magic mike and while theres no peen they show boobs like 4 times. makes me wonder.....:stu.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

women are more physically attractive. and men seem to " visualize" or fantasist about women a lot. for centuries women or a womens body has been through the ages inspiration for art.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

Sourgirl25 said:


> women are more physically attractive. and men seem to " visualize" or fantasist about women a lot. for centuries women or a womens body has been through the ages inspiration for art.


the opposite is true. I mean the male body was the form of perfection and ideal figure for ancient romans and greeks for YEARS. male bisexuality was the norm for centuries in many societies. in most art the nude man was always far more detailed and prized than the nude woman. women weren't really "sexualized" until relatively recently in all honesty


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Well women can get off with their ~imagination~ and some candles where-as most men require porn.

There ya go.


----------



## Insane clown (May 15, 2013)

I agree it's a bunch of crap that these things only apply to men. Many women find these things arousing but are just not as open about it. For a women I guess it would be more embarrassing to be open about or caught watching pornography, whereas for men it is almost expected. In my opinion it's just a stereotype.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd say that women like to be stimulated mentally and visually.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Rainbat said:


> Well women can get off with their ~imagination~ and some candles where-as most men require porn.
> 
> There ya go.


So, how did men masturbate before the invention of tv/internet for porn? Surely they must have just used their imagination before. That's why I wonder if the phenomenon of men requiring porn to get off is just a recent thing. Having porn at your fingertips to watch every day surely must change the brain, to the point where you'd have much difficulty masturbating without it, whereas for years before men didn't need that much visual stimulation?


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Monroee said:


> So, how did men masturbate before the invention of tv/internet for porn? Surely they must have just used their imagination before. That's why I wonder if the phenomenon of men requiring porn to get off is just a recent thing. Having porn at your fingertips to watch every day surely must change the brain, to the point where you'd have much difficulty masturbating without it, whereas for years before men didn't need that much visual stimulation?


Well before Tv/internet there were magazines, and before that probably drawings or paintings. And if you go really far back men usually just clubbed women on the head and dragged them back to their caves to get their kicks.

Also prostitution/stripping has probably been around as a form of entertainment for thousands of years.

Men just enjoy the female form.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Monroee said:


> So, how did men masturbate before the invention of tv/internet for porn? Surely they must have just used their imagination before. That's why I wonder if the phenomenon of men requiring porn to get off is just a recent thing. Having porn at your fingertips to watch every day surely must change the brain, to the point where you'd have much difficulty masturbating without it, whereas for years before men didn't need that much visual stimulation?


men don't need porn or physical images. they can use their imagination as well


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Well women can get off with their ~imagination~ and some candles *where-as most men require porn*.
> 
> There ya go.


That's kind of lame. With your imagination you can envision things that are too dirty/illegal to even be made into porn.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Generally, men might be more visual but it depends on the individual. I can't say I never notice guys that I find attractive. I think part of why men seem more visual is in this society is women are still taught their values lies primarily with how attractive they are by men. Everywhere in the media and porn, many if not most, of the women you see are considered attractive. So I wonder how much this contributes to how men view women.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I am visual in the sense that I will notice a good looking man and might check him out a little. But when it comes to sex, just looking at a guy, nude or clothed, will not get me off. I mostly need porn or the real thing. It's not often I can get much done with just my imagination.

But I kinda think it's true that guys are more visual when it comes to sex. Everyone notices an attractive person, but I don't think women can get off to just looking at someone, unlike guys can; otherwise male strippers would be more popular. I dunno.. maybe some women can do that. But I need more to tickle my pickle.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Men only care about looks :yes


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

I dislike any generalisations about sex or gender. I think they can get in the way of knowing another person as they are. Or to be accepted as you are.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Men only care about looks :yes


:no Wich men?  It is a combination of character, looks, thought process/lifestyle, not only looks.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Yes, men are somewhat more visual, and on top of that their sex drive is usually higher. That's why many(most?) men are looking for superficial sex with a pretty girl on night outs. Girls also know they are being judged based off their appearance a great deal - that's why they put on makeup, wax themselves, shave their legs/armpits, and wear pushup bras as well as tight or revealing clothing. Not to mention they kill their feet in uncomfortable high-heels just to look prettier.


Hehe, my sex drive is pretty high and am a women. Am not looking for a relationship myself, just superficial sex with a hot guy. And never sleep with a guy that i was not attracted to,its just not happening. there in the friend or will never sex zone Hehe. Surprisingly to you men but women can be just as oversexed.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> Well women can get off with their ~imagination~ and some candles where-as most men require porn.
> 
> There ya go.


bull****


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Tink76 said:


> I dislike any generalisations about sex or gender. I think they can get in the way of knowing another person as they are. Or to be accepted as you are.


I'm glad some people have these sentiments.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

It has not been proven to my knowledge. Thank you for saying something that has bothered me for ages.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Sourgirl25 said:


> Hehe, my sex drive is pretty high and am a women. Am not looking for a relationship myself, just superficial sex with a hot guy. And never sleep with a guy that i was not attracted to,its just not happening. there in the friend or will never sex zone Hehe. Surprisingly to you men but women can be just as oversexed.


The world needs more girls like you :clap


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Sourgirl25 said:


> Hehe, my sex drive is pretty high and am a women. Am not looking for a relationship myself, just superficial sex with a hot guy. And never sleep with a guy that i was not attracted to,its just not happening. there in the friend or will never sex zone Hehe. Surprisingly to you men but women can be just as oversexed.


I am not sure if I could do that. Only someone for the sexual part no relationship. I would feel used. I rather have a relationship and have an intelligent talk about sex  Ofcourse, my impression always was that girls easilier can have sexual contact with both sexes. They might be more in touch with their bodies and explore sex in various ways. Because sex for them is not only a physical experience but also a mental and spiritual experience


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Studies have shown men are turned on more easy by visual stuff, but that doesn't mean women are the total opposite and can only get on by emotional stuff. I'm a bit of both, I can get turned on by something on TV or in a movie when I identify with one of the character's emotions. But there's still guys where just looking at them drives me insane (saw a clip of John Krasinski talking yesterday, I'm still not over it). There's this idea that sex for women is super emotional and spiritual, but that's not true. Women watch porn, women mentally fantasize about and debase random men on the street, **** without feelings, and whatever other things guys are supposed to be the only ones that do. Cause sex drives are individual, regardless of visual this or emotional that or what have you. Of course hormones affect things, but there's not this rigid guidelines that each gender follows when it comes to sex drives.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Royals said:


> *What are your great thoughts on this?*


My thoughts are that this font is too irritating for the eyes.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

nubly said:


> My thoughts are that this font is too irritating for the eyes.


:teeth


----------



## Kevster (May 27, 2013)

Yeah women are more visual really, but if you can hook them with an emotional attachment to you then how ripped or facially good looking won't matter as much. As men we have to try harder to get a good job, our own place and have a great fun personality as well. 

This is a challenge in this economic climate even more guys with SA, but without more to attract a women. SA men have to try extra hard and never give up, or chances are they end up a virgins or never have a relationship into their 30s and beyond. While women can just get be themselves and have no need for the house/job/great personality or model looks and still get lots of boyfriends. That's life!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kevster said:


> Yeah women are more visual really, but if you can hook them with an emotional attachment to you then how ripped or facially good looking won't matter as much. As men we have to try harder to get a good job, our own place and have a great fun personality as well.
> 
> This is a challenge in this economic climate even more guys with SA, but without more to attract a women. SA men have to try extra hard and never give up, or chances are they end up a virgins or never have a relationship into their 30s and beyond. While women can just get be themselves and have no need for the house/job/great personality or model looks and still get lots of boyfriends. That's life!


----------

